# brothers in arms road to hill 30 critical error help me!!!!! please



## yyboyyy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

hello there,


I bought the game brothers in arms road to hill 30 and installed it and when I will launch the game it says (critical error):

*Build: (null)

OS: Windows XP 5.1 (Build: 2600)
CPU: GenuineIntel Unknown processor @ 3010 MHz [1357470498816.000000 0] with 494MB RAM
Video: No Video

Empty class for object None

<?int?Core.Errors.History?>: UObject::StaticAllocateObject <- (NULL None) <- UObject::StaticConstructObject <- InitEngine
*

what do I need to do to let this game work???? Oo thanks :grin::grin:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

System specs?

Are you using a plugin graphics card or onboard?

Are your chipset and device drivers up to date?

Any red or yellow flags in Device Manager?


----------



## yyboyyy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

graphic card is intel(R)82865G but I saw on a site that you dont need a graphic card to can play this game thats the reason that I bought the game :\
and my graphic card to update yeah I dont know how to do that 
red yellow flags in device how do I find them???????


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

From Ubisoft - Brothers In Arms Road to Hill 30


> System Requirements:
> 
> Supported OS: Windows 2000/XP (only)
> Processor: 1 GHz Pentium III or AMD Athlon (2.5 GHz Pentium IV or AMD recommended)
> ...


----------



## yyboyyy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

it cant run ((((
but thanks for your help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try running *3D Analyze*. It emulates or disables some of the features that are found on graphics cards, so it might let you run the game with your onboard Intel graphics.

Brothers In Arms Road To Hill 30 is in the list of games that are supported by 3D Analyze.

Click the Select button and navigate to the game's exe file, then click the Run button.


----------



## yyboyyy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

I downloaded it and installed it but how do I use it?
what setting do I need to can run it?


----------



## yyboyyy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

:O I know the settings its "emulate HW TNL caps" 
but it worked for 50% the intro did normal as can but after that there is black screen if I press then esc 2 times and then ... times enter the loading bar appears (I can see the loading bar) but then the game starts then I can't see nothing 
I think it will not work on my pc 
but thanks for your help anyways


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Did you purchase this game from Steam?


----------



## yyboyyy96 (Dec 18, 2010)

nope.


----------

